# Eriksen al Tottenham,manca solo l'ufficialità



## Z A Z A' (29 Agosto 2013)

Dopo le parole di Mark Overmaars,altre conferme: secondo il *Telegraph* manca solo l'ufficialità per l'approdo di Christian Eriksen alla corte di Villas Boas.Il Tottenham e l'Ajax hanno infatti trovato un accordo sulla base di *11 milioni di euro* per il cartellino del giocatore,il quale sta trattando proprio in questi istanti i termini del contratto con gli Spurs.


Il centrocampo è a posto,che se lo prendano pure


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (29 Agosto 2013)




----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Agosto 2013)

11 Milioni, pure meno di Matri... 
Potevamo fare un ottimo mercato nonostante i pochi soldi e invece solite schifezze


----------



## O Animal (29 Agosto 2013)

Credo sia stato tutto un grande malinteso, il Milan non voleva Eriksen dell'Ajax ma Eriksson del Cagliari, vecchio pallino di Allegri..


----------



## SololaMaglia (29 Agosto 2013)

.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Agosto 2013)

non si può proprio festeggiare una vittoria importante in pace...e tacci loro


----------



## Aragorn (29 Agosto 2013)

Tevez alla Juve per 9 milioni + bonus, Strootman alla Roma per 18, Lovren al Southampton per 10 ed Eriksen a Londra per 11.

Non chiedevo di prenderli tutti ma santo cielo se veramente ci è rimasta anche una sola cellula del vero Milan almeno uno di questi potevamo prenderlo, e invece no, molto meglio investire i soldi per Matri. Vergogna.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Agosto 2013)

11 mln....



meno della Mitraglia. Che tristezza.


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Agosto 2013)

No, va beh, meno di Matri

Uccidetemi


----------



## Djici (29 Agosto 2013)

anche se tutti dicono che i prezzi si sono alzati di molto... quest'anno si poteva fare uno squadrone con pochi soldi.

11 per eriksen sono pochi...
tra due anni partira per il triplo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Agosto 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> anche se tutti dicono che i prezzi si sono alzati di molto... quest'anno si poteva fare uno squadrone con pochi soldi.
> 
> 11 per eriksen sono pochi...
> tra due anni partira per il triplo.



quest'anno soltanto ? negli ultimi anni ci sono stati ottimi giocatori a meno di 15 mil :

vidal 10+3 di bonus
borja valero a 7
verratti a 12
pogba preso verosimilmente a 5
cuadrado preso a 11 se non ricordo male
montolivo a 0

sono solo alcuni esempi , ovviamente galliani ha preso solo montolivo chissa perche


----------



## Marilson (29 Agosto 2013)

mai una gioia


----------



## Graxx (29 Agosto 2013)

i soldi volendo ci sono...ma vengono gestiti male...stop...non si sa acquistare...non si sa vendere...con un altro dirigente avremmo una squadra diversa secondo me...


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Agosto 2013)

11 milioni e noi diamo 12 per Matri


----------



## Djici (29 Agosto 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> quest'anno soltanto ? negli ultimi anni ci sono stati ottimi giocatori a meno di 15 mil :
> 
> vidal 10+3 di bonus
> borja valero a 7
> ...



ho detto quest'anno proprio perche tutti dicono che quest'anno i prezzi sono altissimi.

certo che ogni anno ci sono occasioni da non perdere.
l'anno scorso con pogba e aquilani non saremo stati cosi in basso... dico addiritura che se avessimo riuscito a convincere nesta (piu li altri due citati) per un altro anno la juve non vinceva lo scudetto in tranquilita.


----------



## Graxx (29 Agosto 2013)

eriksen a 11 è pochissimo...come maher del psv preso a 8...ma noi siamo uno squadrone non abbiamo bisogno di questi sconosciuti...


----------



## Freddy Manson (29 Agosto 2013)

Eriksen 11 milioni > Mitra 12 milioni.

Speechless.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2013)

PErchè c'è pure qualcuno che credeva nel suo arrivo ahahahahaa


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Siamo ultracompetitivi in quella zona del campo.


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Agosto 2013)

Tanto per rigirare il coltello nella piaga. Gandini su twitter: Honda prima o poi arriverà, non abbiamo bisogno di Eriksen, anche se è un buon giocatore...


----------



## Butcher (29 Agosto 2013)

11 Eriksen vs 12 Mitra Matri!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

*E' del Tottenham, sta pure facendo le visite.*


----------



## pennyhill (29 Agosto 2013)

Visite mediche per Eriksen, Chiriches e Lamela. 

Di Marzio.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Agosto 2013)

11 milioni pietà


----------



## pennyhill (29 Agosto 2013)

Curioso di vedere come lo farà giocare Villas-Boas. IMHO Eriksen deve giocare come sta giocando nell’Ajax, mezz’ala di centrocampo. Ma comunque tra esterni, mediani, trequartisti, mezz’ali, c’è ampia possibilità di scelta.
Villas-Boas si divertirà.


----------



## sion (29 Agosto 2013)

siamo vomitevoli, a 11 milioni lo si poteva prendere..invece no..che schifo di dirigenza


----------



## hiei87 (29 Agosto 2013)

Incredibile...non riesco veramente a darmi pace per queste notizie. Siamo alla follia più completa


----------



## Frikez (29 Agosto 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Curioso di vedere come lo farà giocare Villas-Boas. IMHO Eriksen deve giocare come sta giocando nell’Ajax, mezz’ala di centrocampo. Ma comunque tra esterni, mediani, trequartisti, mezz’ali, c’è ampia possibilità di scelta.
> Villas-Boas si divertirà.



4-3-3 o 4-2-3-1 

Lloris
Walker Chiriches Vertonghen Rose
Paulinho Capoue/Dembelè
Lamela/Lennon Eriksen Chadli
Soldado

In panca Ekotto Dawson Kaboul Holtby Sandro Sigurdsson Townsend e Defoe, che bella squadra!


----------



## sion (29 Agosto 2013)

veramente,questi si che sono acquisti...il totthenam ha agito benissimo sul mercato..

certo incassare 100 milioni ha aiutato eh


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Agosto 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> veramente,questi si che sono acquisti...il totthenam ha agito benissimo sul mercato..
> 
> certo incassare 100 milioni ha aiutato eh



Io non avrei mai preso Soldado a 30 milioni,ma per il resto hanno agito ottimamente.
Peccato solo che si siano fatti fregare Willian


----------



## pennyhill (29 Agosto 2013)

12,5 milioni di euro - in tre rate annuali

telegraaf


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Agosto 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> 12,5 milioni di euro - in tre rate annuali
> 
> telegraaf




E noi non potevamo? Mamma mia ragazzi 12 milioni per un giocatore che ci avrebbe fatto fare un salto di qualità clamoroso.. eheheheh ma galliani è un genio. Pietà... basta basta bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Agosto 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> 12,5 milioni di euro - in tre rate annuali
> 
> telegraaf



Pure a rate l'hanno preso!LE RATE!


----------



## Jino (29 Agosto 2013)

Noi per il ruolo abbiamo scelto Honda, lo dicevo.


----------



## runner (29 Agosto 2013)

l' unica cosa che mi piace della premier sono gli stadi!!


----------



## DannySa (29 Agosto 2013)

Chiudete va.


----------



## robs91 (29 Agosto 2013)

Grazie Allegri.Grazie Galliani.
E non diciamo che hanno scelto Honda come trequartista.A parte che il danese può giocare come mezz'ala e poi si potrebbe utilizzare un 4-2-3-1 con Elsha-Eriksen e Honda dietro Balotelli.Un pò come fa il Chelsea con i tre trequartisti.
Ma figuriamoci,per il vate livornese sarebbe una squadra con troppo talento e un pò troppo offensiva per i suoi gusti.


----------



## Solo (29 Agosto 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> 12,5 milioni di euro - in tre rate annuali
> 
> telegraaf


Simply ha fatto scuola!


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Agosto 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Grazie Allegri.Grazie Galliani.
> E non diciamo che hanno scelto Honda come trequartista.A parte che il danese può giocare come mezz'ala e poi si potrebbe utilizzare un 4-2-3-1 con Elsha-Eriksen e Honda dietro Balotelli.Un pò come fa il Chelsea con i tre trequartisti.
> Ma figuriamoci,per il vate livornese sarebbe una squadra con troppo talento e un pò troppo offensiva per i suoi gusti.



Ehhhhhhh non c'è equilibrio (cit.)


----------



## #Dodo90# (29 Agosto 2013)

Noi a 12 milioni abbiamo preso MitraMatri eheheh


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Agosto 2013)

Si sa qualcosa sull'ingaggio che gli danno?
Giusto per completare il confronto con Matri e farsi ancora più del male...


----------



## #Dodo90# (29 Agosto 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Si sa qualcosa sull'ingaggio che gli danno?
> Giusto per completare il confronto con Matri e farsi ancora più del male...



Sarà simile a Matri, tranquillo...


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Agosto 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Si sa qualcosa sull'ingaggio che gli danno?
> Giusto per completare il confronto con Matri e farsi ancora più del male...



Pare 3 milioni


----------



## pennyhill (29 Agosto 2013)

La Premier League, lì deve andare il _Dottore_, sono squadre che posso aspettare le ultime due settimane di mercato, vada. 
Magari si sono mosse anche prima, come ha fatto anche Tottenham e Chelsea (Schurrle e van Ginkel), ma solo negli ultimi 15 giorni prendi: Eriksen, Lamela, Capoué, Chiriches, il Chelsea su Eto'o e Willian (ma se il presidente dell'Anzhi non avesse sbroccato?), aspettando Arsenal e United.


----------



## Dexter (29 Agosto 2013)

l'ho detto una decina di giorni fa che andava al Tottenham,era chiaro dopo la vicenda Willian. E ribadisco ciò che dissi tempo fa: Galliani non l'ha mai trattato e non ha idea di chi sia.


----------



## pennyhill (29 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> l'ho detto una decina di giorni fa che andava al Tottenham,era chiaro dopo la vicenda Willian. E ribadisco ciò che dissi tempo fa: Galliani non l'ha mai trattato e non ha idea di chi sia.



Sei in buona compagnia allora.  Per quanto possa valere  se non sbaglio i vari santoni del calciomercato (Di Marzio, Pedulla, Laudisa, ecc...) non hanno mai parlato di un Milan deciso su Eriksen.


----------



## Dexter (29 Agosto 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Sei in buona compagnia allora.  Per quanto possa valere  se non sbaglio i vari santoni del calciomercato (Di Marzio, Pedulla, Laudisa, ecc...) non hanno mai parlato di un Milan deciso su Eriksen.


esatto...è stata una roba inventata dal forum,in compartecipazione con un sito poco affidabile olandese,come può essere goal.com qui in italia... ...figuriamoci se Galliani conosce Eriksen,la Eredivise per lui non esiste. Emanuelson è arrivato perchè aveva degli intrallazzi con Raiola. E poi Eriksen non ha giocato nel Cagliari ed il cartellino non è del Genoa neanche per metà: trattativa mai esistita.


----------



## Jino (29 Agosto 2013)

Non è un discorso che Eriksen non si conosce, è un discorso che se hai già in rosa Boateng perchè non sei riuscito a piazzarlo sul mercato e punti Honda perchè costa molto meno visto che va in scadenza non vai a spendere quei pochi soldi di cui disponi su un giocatore con quella collocazione in campo seppure con caratteristiche differenti. Certo avrebbe caratteristiche che sicuramente ci servirebbero di più.


----------



## Dexter (29 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non è un discorso che Eriksen non si conosce, è un discorso che se hai già in rosa Boateng perchè non sei riuscito a piazzarlo sul mercato e punti Honda perchè costa molto meno visto che va in scadenza non vai a spendere quei pochi soldi di cui disponi su un giocatore con quella collocazione in campo seppure con caratteristiche differenti. Certo avrebbe caratteristiche che sicuramente ci servirebbero di più.


è una mezzala che quando fa comodo ri-torna trequartista? decidetevi...in ogni topic gli attribuite un ruolo differente. Boateng ad oggi è considerato un esterno a quanto pare.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

e comunque il discorso di Boateng c'entra poco. Si sta prendendo Matri ma non mi pare si siano piazzati Robinho e Niang.


----------



## Jino (29 Agosto 2013)

Decidermi? Io l'ho sempre considerato un trequartista, che possa giocare a centrocampo certo, un pò come lo può fare Kevin, ma per me rimane un trequartista.

Boateng gioca esterno a destra più per necessità per mantenere il modulo che per caratteristiche. Fermo restando che alla fine gioca largo a destra solamente in fase di non possesso per un discorso di copertura campo, quando abbiamo palla diciamo che gioca sul centrodestra. Anche ieri sera quando prendavamo palla tendeva sempre a cercare posizione nel mezzo più che ad allargarsi.


----------



## Djici (29 Agosto 2013)

avevamo bisogno di una mezzala tecnica e di un trequartista/ala destra ... e arriva una prima punta 

quando montolivo sara squalificato/infortunato... poi mettiamo un centrocampo tutta qualita : muntari-de jong-poli


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Agosto 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> avevamo bisogno di una mezzala tecnica e di un trequartista/ala destra ... e arriva una prima punta
> 
> quando montolivo sara squalificato/infortunato... poi mettiamo un centrocampo tutta qualita : muntari-de jong-poli



Dimentichi che abbiamo Emanuelson di tecnico


----------



## Jino (29 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> è una mezzala che quando fa comodo ri-torna trequartista? decidetevi...in ogni topic gli attribuite un ruolo differente. Boateng ad oggi è considerato un esterno a quanto pare.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> e comunque il discorso di Boateng c'entra poco. Si sta prendendo Matri ma non mi pare si siano piazzati Robinho e Niang.



Beh ma la davanti ci sono più posti ed è normale che si siano più uomini. Se arriva Honda adesso o tra qualche mese quello è ciò che sancisce che non si investe per un trequartista. Perchè c'è Boateng, perchè arriverà Honda, perchè prima o poi rinascerà anche Saponara


----------



## Djici (29 Agosto 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Dimentichi che abbiamo Emanuelson di tecnico



urby e chiaramente un terzino


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Decidermi? Io l'ho sempre considerato un trequartista, che possa giocare a centrocampo certo, un pò come lo può fare Kevin, ma per me rimane un trequartista.



Jì,gioca mezz'ala da un anno,io lo considero una mezz'ala


----------

